# Fire cat users



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

I will be purchasing a new bow in the next few weeks. Very high is the firecat. A reasonably priced bow with good speeds. Whats any thoughts from people who have or have shot the bow?


----------



## Slice (Aug 2, 2007)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> I will be purchasing a new bow in the next few weeks. Very high is the firecat. A reasonably priced bow with good speeds. Whats any thoughts from people who have or have shot the bow?


Ask Kelly Johnson and MichiganHeadHunter. I think Kelly had one and I know MichiganHeadHunter had one.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

I had an opportunity to shoot one several times (Kelly was the first to get one in my hands) and I have to say this- If I had an extra few hundred dollars right now, I'd DEFINITELY buy one. They are great bows that will leave you stunned at their performance to cost ratio. Absolutely dead in your hand and blazing fast. If I had any concerns it would be that it sounded a bit louder than my current set up but that was a bare bow compared to mine which has a few accessories on it to quiet it down. All in all it might be the best deal in a compound archery you will ever find.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I don't think you'll be disappointed with the Firecat.

One of their greatest attributes for me is the versatility in the CAT cams.

They're a binary type system with a draw stop and sliding module system.

For max speed the cams like to be wound up pretty good...I put a couple twists in each of the cables and left the string. Smoothed the draw out...they can have a "hump" at the end from the factory sometimes.

You can adjust the valley with the mods and draw stop to a huge array to suit your preferred feel. For instance I set my mods at 30" but adjust the draw stop to hit at 28.75 or so...this decreases the drop into the valley and puts me at about 68% letoff.

As with the vast majority of the Martins you don't need a press either. The limb bolt runs through the riser into a barrel lock. You can back the limbs off completely to remove the string and cables or to do whatever you need.

Current specs
62#
28.75" draw
315 grain arrow
318 fps

It's quiet and light and fast and more accurate than I'll ever be.

Unless Martin has some big trick up their sleeve for 09 I'll be ordering a target colored Firecat for 3D exclusive first of the year or so.

There are a few posts on AT which are great info for tuning the CAT cams to suit complete with Pics. I'll send you the links if you wind up with one. Or if your anywhere KD Outdoors buy it there and have Mike set it up or I'll do it myself


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks guys for the info. Kelly ill PM ya when I get the bow here in a week and a half and get some more tips from ya if you dont mind. Id really like to tweak it over 300 FPS


----------



## elkcrazy (Apr 7, 2004)

I'd PM MIHEADHUNTER too. All I'll say is that he HAD one.:shhh:

I still think he needs to grow his hair out to cover the knot on his head :lol:


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

elkcrazy said:


> I'd PM MIHEADHUNTER too. All I'll say is that he HAD one.:shhh:
> 
> I still think he needs to grow his hair out to cover the knot on his head :lol:


Did someone have a bad experience lol


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> Thanks guys for the info. Kelly ill PM ya when I get the bow here in a week and a half and get some more tips from ya if you dont mind. Id really like to tweak it over 300 FPS


Why wait....I have some in stock!!!


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Ninja said:


> Why wait....I have some in stock!!!




Can have it tuned for flamin arrows when ya get there.
All we need is your draw length


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Ninja said:


> Why wait....I have some in stock!!!


Nothing against you and your store, I have a prefered vendor who is helping me out, been taking care of me for years... Wouldnt go anywhere else, and its already ordered, just waiting for me to pick it up when I get back from Chicago for the weekend.


----------



## Chapman Acres (Jul 22, 2008)

haven't shot my firecat in years. Good bow though.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Chapman Acres said:


> haven't shot my firecat in years. Good bow though.


My father shots one, and still has and uses it today, kinda cool to shoot a bow your dad has, just a few years updated


----------

